
Supreme Court to Consider Social Media Access for Sex Offenders - nahcub
http://www.scotusblog.com/2017/02/argument-preview-court-consider-social-media-access-sex-offenders/
======
M_Grey
Sex offenders as in... people who've been convicted of crimes against
children? Or... sex offenders as in college students who were caught pissing
in public?

Because both can land you in the same hole in this country.

